# Ocean Front camping.



## edeskins (May 23, 2011)

We usually Camp first 3 weeks of July in the Myrtle Beach area. I called this past weekend to find everything is booked.
Looking for nice family place ocean front, family with 4 boys. Love to sit and watch the ocean during the day and go have fun in the evening. 
Pool , Put Put is a bonus to the young ones.

Any advise would be great.


----------



## RVadventurer (May 4, 2011)

May be try going south to the gulf or east to the outer banks.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

maybe look at Jekyll Island, GA. Jekyll Island Campground
we've been several times and really like it.

MS, AL or FL gulf coast are all nice places to go.

i have more info on some parks in all these areas, let me know if you decide on one. we're going to Myrtle Beach in June but i noticed there were not many sites left at the state park before the end of the year so i went ahead and made reservations, lots of places on the coast are like that.


----------



## Photojunkie (Jun 9, 2011)

Bob,
I would love to hear your recommendations for great ocean front camping site in AL.
We are a car camping family of 4 from Dallas so AL would be doable for us.

Thanks in advance!
Sharon


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*try this one:*

camping info, the stuff you need to know: Gulf State Park, Gulf Shores, AL

it's some info on Gulf State Park in Gulf Shores, AL.
there's a few others listed there but i think that's the one you'd want.


----------



## Photojunkie (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you very much Bob.

Sharon


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Check out Assateague Island Parks, in Maryland. One state and one national campground. They both have ocean front camping on one of the nicest beaches I have seen. Just a short walk over the dune.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.assateagueisland.com%2F&ei=Qqz3Td6pH6PY0QGDjbGwCw&usg=AFQjCNEemaKrALI-TLE4BIePdsFzKJ2aMQ


----------



## skyegirl (Sep 26, 2011)

That sounds wonderful. Do you know how they feel about dogs on leads?


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

skyegirl said:


> That sounds wonderful. Do you know how they feel about dogs on leads?


The state campground doesn't allow dogs at all. The National Park does. We have taken our lab there,on numerous occasions, to swim in the ocean. We walk him to the beach then let him run. He likes to chase Sea Gulls.:smack-head: They don't seem to care, about a dog off the leash. Quite a few do the same thing. The beach is big and not a lot of people. Just have to know your dog.
The National Park is Dry camping. You can use a generator on the bay side of the island,at certain times.


----------



## Silber (Oct 4, 2011)

We are planning to ocean front camp but we don't want to frequent a campground. Preferrably we would like to find some site where we could stay without having other people around us. Could you guys give me some hints where to find "silent" ocean front places. And: Which regulations and restrictions have to be considered in our case?


----------



## larr-bear (Oct 2, 2011)

*grayton beach*

Try Grayton Beach just east of Destination.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

If you are a tent camper, Assateague Island's National Park, Md. has hike in area's. I have not been in that area, so I don't know how private it would be. I do know there is a lot of shrubbery in that area. The bay side of the park, has sites that are far apart from each other, with some nice views of the bay. If you get one of those sites, you could put your tent up closer to the bay and out of sight.


----------

